# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  MDX Query with only rows and no columns - Possible?

## PatHamilton

Is there any way to create a MDX query that returns only rows with am amount?

This uses Salary as the column and works:

        (MDX::SELECT {[MstrTbl_MEASURES].[Salary]} 
              ON COLUMNS, 
			  NON EMPTY 
                     {[MstrTbl_CalPeriod].[September]} *
                     {[Company].[001]} *
                     {[Estimate].[1]} *
                     {[MstrTbl_MEASURES].[Salary]} 
             ON ROWS
             FROM MstrTbl2016);

I'd like t have Salary as a row, and return a value in the column.  However, this fails:

         (MDX::SELECT  
			  NON EMPTY 
                     {[MstrTbl_CalPeriod].[September]} *
                     {[Company].[001]} *
                     {[Estimate].[1]} *
                     {[MstrTbl_MEASURES].[Salary]} 
             ON ROWS
             FROM MstrTbl2016);


Suggestions?  Thanks!

----------

